# Bora One Decals



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Bora One*

Are the Bora Once decals removable - are they just stickers that have been applied to the carbon face, or are they under a clear coat etc?

And, do they shame the same carbon rim as the Ultra Two?


----------



## temecula (Jul 26, 2009)

They are just surface applied stickers. I just took mine off this week. Looks great!


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. That's good news they're just on the surface, I think I might get a pair and have some custom decals made up


----------



## temecula (Jul 26, 2009)

Check my gallery for an updated pic of the wheels sans stickers.


----------

